

WTF Forbes 400: How is Zuckerburg richer than Brin & Page? - andrewhillman
http://www.forbes.com/forbes-400/
Zuckerberg is #14th, Brin #15th Page #16th... and this is based on what?
======
_pius
_How is Zuckerburg richer than Brin & Page?_

By holding onto an unusually large percentage of his company, for starters.

[http://www.quora.com/How-did-Mark-Zuckerberg-retain-26-of-
eq...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-Mark-Zuckerberg-retain-26-of-equity-after-
so-many-rounds-of-financing)

